# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - New Models [ OPPO , Huawei , Samsung , LG ] more POWER !!!

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [02 SEP 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :**Huawei Y523-L176 eMMC Direct / eMMC Layout / Full Dump  [ World First ]* ]*LG D390 eMMC Direct/ Easy Repair / ISP Pinout  / Dump   [ World First ]* *LG H443 eMMC Direct / Easy Repair/ ISP Pinout  / Dump   * *Samsung N7105 eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  * *OPPO R830  eMMC Direct  / ISP Pinout / Full Dump   *  *OPPO R831K eMMC Direct  / ISP Pinout / Full Dump   *      *Support Page:*  Huawei Y523-L176 Full Dump package uploaded   [ World First ]Huawei Y523-L176 eMMC Layout uploaded [ World First ]LG D390 Full Dump package uploaded [ World First ]LG D390 Easy Repair package uploaded   [ World First ]LG D390 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploaded  [ World First ]LG H443 Dump package uploadedLG H443 Easy Repair package uploadedLG H443 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung N7105 Full Dump package uploadedSamsung N7105 Easy Repair uploadedSamsung N7105 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedOPPO R830  Full Dump package uploadedOPPO R830  Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedOPPO R831K Full Dump package uploadedOPPO R831K Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploaded   *Y523-L176 :*   _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC  
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Premium Models :*   _All other models  are premium models High Quality Pinouts and details are available to eMMC Pro Users in support area . _     *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

